# Urgent Suggestion: Safety Gloves



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Google "welding gloves".


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Leather.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Your employees are not specialists. Have they even taken a welding class?

Besides the gloves, I wonder what other safety wear or procedures your employees are missing. As an owner, you need to know, implement and document proper safety.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

If I owned a welding shop, I would be asking your question to a national welding trade group or industry association that has done the work and research and can give you a list of proven, specific approved products for your shop.
.
.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Does this belong in the joke section?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Struck me as an odd question also from someone running or owning a welding shop.
Melting gloves? Hmm.
The company selling them welding supply's does not sell gloves?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

ayden05 said:


> I feel, if my workmen receive such gloves they can work without panicking about the safety of their hands and do some great job as well.


The way that's worded, it almost sounds like you're more concerned with production than the safety of your crew.


----------



## KarenStein (May 30, 2016)

For actual, real welding work there is no substitute for real welding gloves. These will be made of a double layer of heavy leather and have gauntlet sleeves, not knit cuffs.

There are lighter duty gloves that are similar in appearance, are partly made from fabric - and suitable only for metal handling.

If your guys are welding, they should also have leather sleeves, capes and jackets. Or, at least, the heavy cotton versions marketed for welders; look for the funky green color.

Your question concerns me, because it shows complete ignorance of the craft on your part - and a complete lack of experience by your help.

Stop by your welding supply house and ask their advice.

DON'T try to cheat on this one.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm thinking that you've all been "HAD" by a prank post.

Anyone owning a welding shop should have experience enough to make sure that their specialists have the proper safety equipment. 

So I ignored this question as INANE. 

ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ayden05 said:


> I own a welding shop, which employs 10-15 specialists. The gloves, which my workmen have been using, are not safety oriented. With regards to welding, the gloves liquefy at the slightest heat, causing hand injuries. My laborers regularly complain about the safety of their hands. This is why I have decided to invest in a new pair of gloves, which are built for heavy duty applications. The gloves should be durable, cut-resistant, and insulated, heat-safe and provide tight fit too. I feel, if my workmen receive such gloves they can work without panicking about the safety of their hands and do some great job as well. Please suggest the best ones.:smile:


What country are you in?


----------

